# 3 day potty training - ebook.



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok I know there are a few other short threads already but they're almost a year old. I was wondering if anyone's doing this method right now. I'm really excited to try it. But I have a couple obstacles.

1 is that DS (25 months) is still in a crib. I don't think I normally hear his "whines" although maybe I do. I think he usually has to hollar for me to hear him in my sleep. I can't use our monitor because it gives loud feedback...

Second problem is that DS has a large bottle before bed and at midnight. His diaper is always soaked by morning. I'm sure we could make those bottles a little smaller... But he still needs something before bed. I don't think he'd sleep very well (nor would it be fair) to just completely take away bottles with no replacement. I've considered training only in the day and heard a couple success stories but I'd be really mad at myself if it failed becuase of this.

Anyone doing this method or have in the past? What would you do? Any other talk about the book is welcome too!


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

We did the 3 day PTing almost a year ago when my son was 23 months. We did daytime only and he's still not night trained. He still nurses to sleep and sometimes through the night and I'm not taking that away until he's ready. He's pretty much 100% accident-free during the day, though (watch him have an accident tomorrow now that I said that...LOL!). He caught on extremely quickly and wearing Pull Ups at night doesn't seem to have been detrimental to the process at all.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

That's very good to hear. I'm totally ok with only being day time trained so long as it doesn't hurt the learning process too much. 

We kinda started this afternoon. Unofficial, but I wanted dh to see how I was doing it. I'm counting tomorrow as day 1.

Another snag I ran into is that he's using "pee!" as a way to delay bedtime. But I let him try and he didn't pee so I said nope, bedtime, after the 3rd attempt lol.


----------



## JAL (Apr 29, 2005)

Good timing on this thread! I just got the e-book...

I am going to start with my ds in about a week when my husband can be home to help with dd for the three days. I did something similar with my daughter at 23 mo although I did not follow a book. She had gotten a cold so we just decided to stay home for the week and potty train instead of going out! She had it within the week. We did not use underwear to start, just naked around the house. It went well and seemed pretty easy but she was my only one and we had nothing better to do ; )

I did not night train her and it seemed to make no difference. In fact we made a move across the country two months later and no regression at all. NOW though she is 5 and still wetting at night. I was hoping she would just grow out of it as so many kids seem to do. I am using some of the suggestions in the 3 day ebook and they are working so far. She is very motivated now that she is 5 to stay dry. I hope it works out for her - she wants it so bad but her dad and Aunt wet the bed until about 7 yrs old.

But would love to hear how your 3 days go with your ds! Mine is 22mo -almost 23mo. He has had an interest for a while but it has been so hard to focus on his potty training. I keep getting distracted by dd or a whole other million things! So looking forward to at least 3 focused days!

Keep me posted and I will do the same!


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah finding 3 days of nothing was easy for me. I'm a sahm to 1 kid in the dead of winnipeg winter. Getting OUT of the house is what's hard. lol.

Good luck training DS and night training DD.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I followed something similar (not really sure if it was the same one). It worked quite well (ds was 22mos at the time) but did NOT take only 3 days. By the end of 3 days he was definitely getting it but it was awhile longer until it was at all consistent. We had been putting him on the potty after naps & in the morning for several months so he already had an idea about the whole thing but it took some time for him be able to make the connection of the feeling & then asking to go.

Before bed I have a one time rule. He goes pee before we start the routine & then he gets one more time to try if he asks. Most nights he doesn't bother with this tactic anymore 'cause he knows it's so shortlived.

I never intended to do nighttime at the same time - but ds pretty much immediately started refusing a diaper at night. He was dry through the night much of the time already. I really don't think you need to do nighttime & daytime for it to work.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks! That sounds good to me. I thought it was abit strange to call 3 days this magic number. And I'm sure it depends on the kid.

We officially started today. DS held his pee for 4.5 hours. Fiiianally he started hopping around and I tried to sit him on the potty and he wouldn't sit. Once he actually started peeing, tried again. Done peeing by the time we got to the bathroom. But then he had to poop and there's no real stopping that so held him over the potty and he kinda surrendered lol. Then I praised him like crazy of course. Let him flush. Wash hands for like an hour. PHoned daddy to tell him... ate some celebration chips lol. He's napping now. Yay for a break.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

I did this ebook with DD over the summer @ 20 mos old. I agree that the 3 days is when it clicks, but it takes a bit longer for them to get good at it. It's like they get the idea, they know it in their minds, but they have to get their bodies to really work with it. I think personally DD got it pretty quick. A week after doing it we went on a 3 day car trip and she was in panties the whole time, no accidents.

I agree too that you can do daytime without doing nighttime. Just have him step into his diaper at night so there is no disconnect. Soon enough he'll get it!

We have had a few regressions since doing it though. They come out of nowhere and are totally normal. I think we did bootcamp twice more after doing it the initial time just to give her a refresher.

It's intense. The first day is fun. The 2nd day it starts to get old. The 3rd day you're both going to be mad at each other. Ha! But you'll get thru it!

Oh - and let him tell you when he has to go. Seriously. If he's hopping around and you know he has to go, don't put him on the potty. Keep saying, "Tell me when you have to go potty," and let him have the accident. Once he starts going, say, "Whoops, pee goes in the potty," and get him on then. They have to learn to associate peeing as they know it with peeing as it really is. Same with poop.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Good advice! Thanks! Congrats on your daughter doing so well with it.

I'd call today pretty successful. He ended up having another big poop on the toilet. He told me "oh, pooping" so we ran! Lol. Then later he was doing the pee pee dance so I said "you hav eto pee!" and we ran to the bathroom and he wanted to flush. So I said "if you pee then you get to flush" so he did. For like a second. And then flushed. And then peed. And then flushed. Rinse and repeat. LOL.

Before bed he also peed twice!!  So excited.


----------



## JAL (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok, so dyin to know how it went by day three! Exhausting? We start on Thursday when dh will be home, looking forward to being able to focus on it. Ds is so ready...


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Today was totally exhausting. He held it ALLL DAYYY. He literally needed to pee the whole day. He even had to poop several times and held it in, which really stresses me out becuase he's prone ot constipation so the last thing I need is him MAKING himself constipated. I had a complete blow up today. I'm completely fed up with it.

So he def didn't make that suposed magical 3 day mark where it just clicks. And I fear for tomorrow... How long should I do this before I give up? ugh.


----------



## JAL (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh no!







I would keep trying. With my daughter we took about a week of hanging out bare bummed and it clicked. then I added underwear and going out. We read lots of potty books and not sure if you do tv but we did the Once Upon a Potty video and she loved it, DS likes it too and sometimes watching it will go pee on the potty! And I don't know if this makes sense but i found that my daughter liked the big praise maybe once or twice on the potty then she did not like a whole lot of attention drawn to it. Just a "you went pee!" and she got to pick a sticker then that faded too after a couple weeks. I have noticed that DS does not like a lot of praise when he uses the potty either, we used to do high fives but now he gives me this "what are you thinking, I'm pooping here!!!" look! lol

Have you emailed them through their help line? I asked some questions about night training DD and they were helpful. I think it is going to take a while to get DD to where she can stay dry at night. In fact I would still have her in a pull up if she was not so intent on no more night time pull ups!

babe crying - gotta run - I hope it starts getting better!


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you for all the tips and encouragement! I will keep trying. A week is worth it and I'll keep it up. But i'll be realy frustrated if I hit the week mark and still nothing. As if I'm doing something wrong, kwim?

I will look up some potty videos on youtube maybe, since it would be free that way  Good idea.

I definitely think the night training will take a while but that's much less of a concern. This pretty much makes us housebound in the day time so I want it overwith asap. I have cabin fever bad enough on the best of days lol.

I haven't emailed the helpline because I didn't actually buy the ebook, just found it for free. Not sure if I can. Do you know if I can?

I'm sure she would claim it's something petty like not having underwear, or giving the bottles at night... which I really don't think carries that much weight. I think the concept is sound. Teaching them about their bodies. It makes so much sense to me. I just wish he would get it...


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcblondie*
> 
> Thank you for all the tips and encouragement! I will keep trying. A week is worth it and I'll keep it up. But i'll be realy frustrated if I hit the week mark and still nothing. As if I'm doing something wrong, kwim?
> 
> ...


You need a special login code to email, I think. PMing you.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Today sucked. He's fighting the potty worse than ever. I want to quit....


----------



## JAL (Apr 29, 2005)

Oh bummer~

Are you using the reg. toilet or a little potty? Does he like one more than the other? Is he having a lot of accidents of just refusing to go at all? What if you just left him in underwear all day and just told him to let you know if he needed to go but just go about the day otherwise, without as much focus on it.

Or maybe you do need to just take a break. He was using the potty here and there before right? What was different about when he used it then? Maybe just keep it up at home and diaper to go out so you don't lose your mind! Maybe eventually he will become more comfortable with the potty and you can go from there.

Maybe a new way to pee might help? Urinal? We went to a b-day party today and they had one of those little plastic urinals in their bathroom for the boys, ds wanted to pee in it but did not know what to do, he went up and stood in front of it and seems perplexed as to why there was no pee coming out of him, lol!

I don't know, wish I could help more. Dd seemed so easy, time consuming but quick to get it at the same time. i am wondering what ds will have in store for me!


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

He likes the toilet more than the potty. At first he was having accidents and eventually he was just holding it forever.

Before we started this ebook he never used the potty, no. He showed physical signs of readiness but had no interest in the actual potty.

You're right. We do need a break. I think poor ds was feeling really pressured. Poor guy. He's in a diaper now. Tomorrow I'm going to let him decide whether he wants a diaper or not. And if he wants to be naked he can pee on the floor all he likes. I won't even mention the potty. Maybe one day he'll just ask to use it. Or maybe he will ask for a diaper again. Either is fine with me. I think this is the last time we'll follow a "system" for anything... I think we're both slightly tramatized...


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcblondie* Maybe one day he'll just ask to use it.


That's exactly what my youngest DD did. She asked to use the potty seat on the toilet one afternoon and then never wore another diaper. She was 3.5 when it happened though. My older DD started using the potty right after turning 2, and all I did was told her what it was for. Kids are just ready at different ages. Sorry to hear the attempt was so traumatic.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you. 

I'm ok with him not pting til 3.5 I think that's the average age these days anyhow!  I'm in no rush for him to grow up. I just thought he was ready and thought this would work.


----------



## JAL (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm sorry it was so rough!

Now that you say that though, seems every time I ever tried to follow advice out of a book, it just did not work out like the book said it would. I think it is the increased pressure - even when the advice is good, the pressure kinda ruins it!

So maybe I will just try to pretend I did not read the e-book and just get my three days to focus on the training and just hanging out. Ds seems so close to getting it to me but I miss so many things like him singing "potty" in the car over and over - dd was jabbering away and I could hardly understand him, but yep he had pooped! That kind of stuff happens a lot!

wish me luck!


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Aw, mama!

The last thing you want is for you to be frustrated and him stressed. Take a step back. Maybe try pull ups? DD still gets to choose if she wants a pull up or underwear when we go out, and I make a huge point that she needs to use the potty if we go out. No messes.

Remember, if you stop the training now but want to revisit this method again, wait 30 days. That means 30 days with no other training methods. Of course if it's his choice to go on the potty, wonderful! But try not to give mixed signals.

And no, you did NOTHING wrong. It clicks by 3-4 days but they do not get GOOD at it for weeks, maybe months. It's stressful. Many of my friends wondered why the heck I did it this way rather than just waiting for DD to be ready. I'm glad I did it, but I wonder myself if I would do it this way again, or just wait for readiness when the child is older. We shall see!

Give yourself and your DS a HUGE pat on the back for both of your hard work!!


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow, I'm really impressed that he could hold it for so long! It sounds like he's maybe just scared of going on the potty? He's definitely physically capable. This is what we did and it was not traumatizing at all- I followed the phrase that they talked about "remember to tell mommy when you have to pee so you can keeps your pants (or I would say bum if she was naked) dry" but that's it. I put diapers on her at nap and at night and when we left the house, we did NOT stay housebound. I still told her to tell me if she had to pee, but she had a diaper on so I didn't worry about it (however, she did often stay dry!). She prefers being naked so she often was (another thing against the book). By day 4 it clicked and she stopped peeing all over the place (she's only 19 months old and it's only been 2 weeks, and she'll have a pee accident about every 3 days but I'm totally ok with that). I also stopped say "uh-oh" if she has an accident or really having any kind of negative reaction, not even a frowny face, lol. I just said "pee goes in the potty" with a really neutral face. When she would have a poop accident, us saying "uh-oh" made her terrified to poop ever- in a diaper, on the potty, on the floor. So we celebrated poop on the floor, lol! Something like "you pooped! yay! poop goes in the potty, let's go put it there, ok?!" Also added some fun poop sound effects and made up songs and role play with her dolls (she loves making her dolls do things). However, dd totally and completely hates diapers and putting her in dipes was like torture for her! Unfortunately, there is no magic answer and there is absolutely nothing wrong with taking a break and waiting for a while if that's what you guys need. GL!


----------



## CashsMama (Jul 17, 2013)

My son and I have following the 3 day PT and are now on day 3. He has yet to tell me when he has to go potty, I have to catch him in an accident or hiding (which means hes about to go) and we run to the potty. I don't see how wearing underwear will realistically continue after our lives must return to normal tomorrow? I cannot cook, clean, or even shower in this way as it is fully dependant on me catching him and making sure he gets there.

Also, once we get to the toilet, he refuses to release but a tiny amount. This just started on day 3. He would rather be miserable for hours on end holding it then to go! He will pee just one squirt at a time and it takes 2+ hrs to empty his bladder completely this way. How do I encourage him to fully empty his bladder? He hates having to go to the toilet and still cries most of the time when I put him on it even when I take him off as soon as hes done peeing his one tiny squirt!

Obviously, there is nothing magical about the 3 day mark like the ebook tries to make it sound like. I'm just wondering how to continue on with potty training without fully going back to diapers? Undies at home, pull ups when out in public and at night time??? What if we are at home but I've got a lot of work to do (like I'm cleaning or cooking dinner or working -I work from home) and cannot do nothing except watch for signs of having to pee or poo?

Any help is appreciated!

Thanks,
Julie


----------



## mumsafari (Apr 26, 2010)

Talking about this ebook, I find the video quite impressive. I'm not sure if the training can magically help in 3 days, but 5 days sounds fine, does it? Anyway, if you would like to give it a try, view Start Potty Training. Good luck.


----------



## Katy2555 (Jan 8, 2014)

This book worked for me alright. But firsti you could try some free tips http://timetopottytrain.com/how-to-potty-train/


----------

